# sensorless brushless??



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

So i'm in the market for a brushless system for my 4wd slash and I currently have a reedy 3300kv system in my losi sct and it seems to do the "cogging" that the sensorless systems are known for, what I'm wondering is do other systems do the cogging as bad as the reedy?? I see alot of people are running the mamba systems in the 4wd sct's. Any advise on sensored vs sensorless?

thanks


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

A 4 pole system like the Castle 3800 will cog less than a 2 pole system in the same truck (with equivalent gearing) because it is easier to start a 4 pole motor (there are twice as many poles so the shaft doesn't have to turn as far for the ESC to tell the correct rotor position).


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We prefer sensored :thumbsup:

The best motor for 4x4s, if you ever consider racing it, is the Ballistic 550 with a 5mm rotor shaft. The Slash 4x4 is heavy and a bigger motor with the thicker shaft holds up better. We offer 4x4 Short Course systems---some harnessed to be Traxxas compatible for Plug "n Play installation.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> So i'm in the market for a brushless system for my 4wd slash and I currently have a reedy 3300kv system in my losi sct and it seems to do the "cogging" that the sensorless systems are known for, what I'm wondering is do other systems do the cogging as bad as the reedy?? I see alot of people are running the mamba systems in the 4wd sct's. Any advise on sensored vs sensorless?
> 
> thanks


just dont get castle, i have sent 2 mmp's back and waiting on my 3rd now. going to sell it as soon as it gets here! novak or tekin is the way to go!


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

for racing, i now prefer to run a sensored motor. night and day difference between the two. haven't tried the 4 pole motors yet.


----------



## PE#1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm looking for new truck have had Revo 3.3 in the past but thinking about battery power ?


----------



## MDek83 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Novak ballistic 4.5t, 550 can with a tekin RS pro will work great. i run a Hyper 10SC which i think is a very heavy truck. But this scoots me around the track just fine and very quick. With the rs pro you can run it in dual mode, which basically means it runs sensored til it reaches a certain rpm and then kinda goes sensorless. No cogging or "binding" noise.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Sensored is the best way to go.. epically for off road.. you get a much smoother throttle response with sesored... But if you must run sesorless, the new soft where from castle does seem to help cut down the cogging in sensorless mode.


----------

